# Building my own fume hood question???????



## Ryriena (Apr 26, 2013)

I am wondering if I should use metal or wood as the frame? I am going to be using it as a chemical cabite as well its also going to be my homemade chem Lab. I learned how too make a Air carbon srcubber. I am building a 12x8 squre foot shed in my backyard, where all this is going to go. Genral infomation about the building I am putting the hood in is above.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 26, 2013)

Ryriena said:


> I am wondering if I should use metal or wood as the frame? I am going to be using it as a chemical cabite as well its also going to be my homemade chem Lab. I learned how too make a Air carbon srcubber. I am building a 12x8 squre foot shed in my backyard, where all this is going to go. Genral infomation about the building I am putting the hood in is above.



Did you try "fume hood" and "scrubber" in the search box?
All this has been covered before.

Jim


----------



## Geo (Jul 13, 2013)

nice try. :lol:


----------

